# Best market news summary?



## Trade wind (19 April 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good daily market summary out there? The only good thing about my old NAB broking account was the news feed, particularly the RWE market summary every morning. It gave an excellent wrap up of overnight trading on Wall Street and the key drivers (mostly from Reuters, I think), a brief summary of European and Asian market sessions, as well as overnight metal and currency prices.

Anything like that out there, such as the RWE wrap, preferably for free? NAB now has a lousy Dow Jones feed and their own morning market wrap, which is pretty poor. (They used to sporadically have the Westpac wrap, which was much more interesting). Now I have to trawl through a bunch of Bloomberg or Reuters articles, when often all I want is a quick, 2 minute summary before the ASX opens.


----------



## ftw129 (19 April 2013)

These guys do a pre-market outlook plus a couple of updates during the day.

Plus a fair bit of other stuff. 

Check it out.

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/


----------



## CanOz (19 April 2013)

Trade wind said:


> Can anyone suggest a good daily market summary out there? The only good thing about my old NAB broking account was the news feed, particularly the RWE market summary every morning. It gave an excellent wrap up of overnight trading on Wall Street and the key drivers (mostly from Reuters, I think), a brief summary of European and Asian market sessions, as well as overnight metal and currency prices.
> 
> Anything like that out there, such as the RWE wrap, preferably for free? NAB now has a lousy Dow Jones feed and their own morning market wrap, which is pretty poor. (They used to sporadically have the Westpac wrap, which was much more interesting). Now I have to trawl through a bunch of Bloomberg or Reuters articles, when often all I want is a quick, 2 minute summary before the ASX opens.




www.tradethenews.com



$175.00 per month for Credit/FX


----------



## skc (19 April 2013)

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...il&utm_content=266167&utm_campaign=am&modapt=

Subscription required but is free. More descriptive than quantitative.


----------



## Trade wind (23 April 2013)

Thanks guys. This is along the lines I'm after, but none really does the job. I need a bit more background on what's pushing markets, not just the numbers. Adam Carr comes closer to that but wastes most of his/my time pushing his lame political wheelbarrow. I'm just after a good summary of the overnight market news, outlining the main drivers. Not that easy to find I guess.


----------

